# Richiesta commenti: How-to grafici

## =DvD=

Ciao gente...

Giocando con gentoo mi è venuta alla mano una possibile risorsa per i niubbi e non solo, ora so già che ci saranno persone che tossiranno a vedere animazioni per spiegare le cose... beh dai, lo siamo stati tutti niubbi (io lo sono ancora per tante cose).

Si tratta di animazioni in flash registrate con vnc2swf di una console o qualsiasi cosa, e poi commentate a mano e messe in html.

L'idea è di fare uno scriptino che crei da solo le pagine html, chiedendo a noi solo il commento da inserire, e poi magari in un secondo tempo anche che ci dia una mano a registrare i video...

www.ingennieri.it/gentoo/kernel1.html

Ho fatto a mano una demo di quello che potrebbe essere l'output dello script.

E' solo una demo quindi non vi aspettate troppo, però rende bene.

A voi per commenti!

 :Wink: 

----------

## formica

Io dico che è un'ottima cosa...

Si abitua il niubbo all'impatto visivo di ciò che vuole andare a fare... è un grande aiuto psicologico!

Ebbravo =DvD=

----------

## unz

bellissimo ... nettuno TREMAAAAA!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si' l'idea mi piace molto e penso che sia piu' chiaro per chi inizia invece di leggere

----------

## lavish

Apprezzo *un casino* l'idea, ma non penso che sia il metodo migliore per i newbies. Secondo me per fare andare "oltre" le persone bisogna far capire loro che il mondo unix e' fatto di letture su letture, di man su man, non presentargli il video di una compilazione di kernel...

Pero' potrebbe essere grandioso se questo sistema fosse introdotto in certi corsi nelle scuole medie e/o superiori, dove in qualche modo non si ha sempre la possibilita' di avere un pc fra le mani su cui smanettare  e dove a volte si percepisce cio' che viene insegnato come noioso di default.

Quindi in bocca al lupo per il progetto!  :Very Happy: 

CYA

----------

## gaffiere

l'idea non è per nulla malvagia  :Smile: 

ricordiamoci però che se una persona vuole imparare a usare linux allora deve imparare a leggere la documentazione. tutto IMHO

see ya

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccelente! Ottima la resa e veloce da caricare. IMHO dei filmatini non potranno mai sostituire un buon howto scritto. Ne sono invece degli ottimi complementi, questo si! Complimenti x l'idea. Sarebbe quasi da proporre ai mantainer della DOC ufficiale di Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

l'idea è ottima, però potrebbe essere uno specchietto per le allodole perchè poi per crescere e non essere più novizi uno deve sbatersi un pò a leggere.. certo che all'inizio un impatto visivo può far capire meglio la sequenza dei passaggi ma per esempio per quando riguarda un kernel tranne se gli fai usare genkernel deve per forza leggere dove mettere mano perchè gli puoi far vedere come si fà che differenza c'è tra un make menuconfig e un xconfig però poi deve farlo lui...

per quando riguarda i commenti si potrebbe caricare il filmato flash in un altro e con un pò di pazienza far apparire a schermo i commenti in base a ciò che appare..

per quando riguarda invece la creazione delle pagine si può fare un cazzetella in php che si basa su i file tipo

```

cazetella

       -files

            *xxx_1.swf

            *xxx_2.swf

            *xxx_1.txt

            *xxx_2.txt

            *yyy_1.swf

            *yyy_1.txt

```

se va bene ve lo posso fare pure io...

ciao ciao

iDreamer

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

bellissima l'idea  :Very Happy:  ma dove hai trovato la scritta di Gentoo in ascii?  :Very Happy:  p.s. quoto quello che ha detto lavish all'inizio

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> bellissima l'idea  ma dove hai trovato la scritta di Gentoo in ascii?  p.s. quoto quello che ha detto lavish all'inizio

 

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ cat /etc/issue     

                                           .

     .vir.                                d$b

  .d$$$$$$b.    .cd$$b.     .d$$b.   d$$$$$$$$$$$b  .d$$b.      .d$$b.

  $$$$( )$$$b d$$$()$$$.   d$$$$$$$b Q$$$$$$$P$$$P.$$$$$$$b.  .$$$$$$$b.

  Q$$$$$$$$$$B$$$$$$$$P"  d$$$PQ$$$$b.   $$$$.   .$$$P' `$$$ .$$$P' `$$$

    "$$$$$$$P Q$$$$$$$b  d$$$P   Q$$$$b  $$$$b   $$$$b..d$$$ $$$$b..d$$$

   d$$$$$$P"   "$$$$$$$$ Q$$$     Q$$$$  $$$$$   `Q$$$$$$$P  `Q$$$$$$$P

  $$$$$$$P       `"""""   ""        ""   Q$$$P     "Q$$$P"     "Q$$$P"

  `Q$$P"                                  """

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

```

Dovrebbe essere il contenuto di /etc/issue.logo , o qualcosa del genere

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ehm... scusate l'ot  ma mi sembra un argomento un po' futile per aprire un altro 3d   :Cool: 

di sicuro c'è un modo per far apparire quel logo stupendo ogni volta che apro una xterm... suggerimenti? (pensavo ad un mini script che apra xterm e poi gli dica di cattare il file una volta aperto però mi sa che c'è un modo più pratico)

----------

## =DvD=

Io ho fatto così: (mi pare  :Smile:  )

```
emerge linux-logo
```

```
cat 'alias cls=\'linux_logo -L3 -l -f\'' >> /etc/pofile
```

```
cat 'cls' >> ~/.bashrc
```

Tornando in-topic: ovviamente le animazioni devono essere un sostegno alla lettura: Ma quanta gente non fa qualcosa per paura che sia complicato, e poi magari lo vede fare da un amico e poi si butta nell'impresa??

----------

## iDreamer

xkè non scrivi un howto su come usare sto programma..anche se sembra abbastanza semplice... cos' ogniuno può fare il suo how-to animato

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ehm... scusate l'ot  ma mi sembra un argomento un po' futile per aprire un altro 3d  

 

Apri un 3d che e' meglio... qui stiamo perdendo il senso del discorso  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> xkè non scrivi un howto su come usare sto programma..anche se sembra abbastanza semplice... cos' ogniuno può fare il suo how-to animato

 

Garfico o testuale? =D lol

----------

## Onip

a me l'idea piace, ma secondo me è utile solo per le cose veramente di base oppure per tutorial (un po' win style a dire la verità...) sull'uso di certe GUI. Infatti anche secondo me la lettura di man e how-to è la cosa fondamentale.....

p.s. @=DvD=  potresti fare un paio di animazioni del tipo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)come leggere un how-to/man page
> 
> 2)Come cercare su google
> ...

 

queste sono le cose che servono veramente ai niubbi (me compreso, ben inteso)....

p.s.2   naturalmente sto skerzando....

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> potresti fare un paio di animazioni del tipo
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 1)come leggere un how-to/man page
> ...

 

Sono i nuovi howto ricorsivi?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ma in questo modo un how-to si riduce a:

Emergi tightvnc, emergi vnc2swf, leggi i rispettivi man e /usr/doc

 :Wink: 

Effettivamnte è quello che ho fatto io, ma spiegare la cosa in maniera più semplice non è un male è un bene... Altrimenti si fa come certa gente che dice: io non uso il pc perchè una volta non si usava (e te credo: non esisteva!)

----------

## codadilupo

direi: "GENIALE"... anche perché l'ho usato io stesso, durante quest'anno, per insegnare ai miei utenti l'utilizzo di alcune applicazioni aziendali... se poi fai anche lo script, allora doppiamente geniale  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> direi: "GENIALE"... anche perché l'ho usato io
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Cosa sono questi sorrisini e questi complimentoni??

Non è che siete ironici??   :Very Happy:   :Question: 

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Cosa sono questi sorrisini e questi complimentoni??
> 
> Non è che siete ironici??   

 

Nhaa... io ti ho detto parecchi posts sopra come la penso  :Wink:  Ridevo soltanto per la frase che suonava un po' "Self-proclaimed Genius" eheh

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Nhaa... io ti ho detto parecchi posts sopra come la penso  Ridevo soltanto per la frase che suonava un po' "Self-proclaimed Genius" eheh

 

infatti... dopo aver ampiamente sfruttato il metodo durante tutto l'anno, come facevo a dire qualcosa di diverso  :Very Happy:  ? Il commento era: " io ti dico cosi', ma il mio giudizio é un "pelino" di parte  :Wink: "

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Ok ok =D

Veniamo alle cose serie: Nell'html le cose da cambiare in ogni pagina sono veramente poche, e isolabili su una sola riga, come ho fatto quà.

Provo a metterlo nel post, ma se si incasina uppo e lo linko  :Wink: 

In grassetto le cose che cambiano per ogni pagina,

il resto è sempre uguale.

Il fatto di aver isolato su una riga intera le cose che variano dovrebbe rendere la stesura dello script abbastanza semplice.

 *Quote:*   

> <html>
> 
> <body bgcolor=black>
> 
> <center><font size=5 color=white>
> ...

 

----------

## iDreamer

se mi dai fiducia dopo mangiato in un oretta ti preparo un bel scritp php...

----------

## =DvD=

Pensavo di più a un bash o pitone, in modo che mi crei in locale gli html e poi upparli.

Al php ci avevo pensato ma mi sembrava eccessivo scomodare php per questo.

Cmq ben venga ogni idea  :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

no no io pensavo proprio a un sito che raccolgo tutti i "gentoo video how-to" con una prima pagina che elenchi con una breve descrizione tutti gli howto è un altra che li visualizzi...da mettere in un server comune gestito magari da te..

che ne pensi?

----------

## =DvD=

Dico che per me è prematuro parlarne, un po' di php lo so anche io, e implementare quell'html in php è veramente semplice...

Io cercavo qualcosa che rendesse la registrazione di filmati più semplice per noi che li registriamo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Dico che per me è prematuro parlarne, un po' di php lo so anche io, e implementare quell'html in php è veramente semplice...
> 
> Io cercavo qualcosa che rendesse la registrazione di filmati più semplice per noi che li registriamo.

 

oddio, magari si potrebbe unire le due cose:

1) ti fai i filmati

2) ti colleghi al sito

3) uploadi i filmati inserendo i commenti

4) visualizzi l'how-to

possibile   :Question: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Possibilissimo!

Non si fa in 5minuti il sito, ma è possibilissimo.

E servirebbe per impararsi un po di php...

----------

## iDreamer

dividiamoci il lavoro.. io do la mia disponibilità per il php perchè la shell mi è ancora in parte sconosciuta...

facciamo così, io ora vado alla scuola guida se no quello non me fa fare l'esame più e voi in tanto vedete chi vuole fare cosa...

----------

## codadilupo

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> dividiamoci il lavoro.. io do la mia disponibilità per il php perchè la shell mi è ancora in parte sconosciuta...

 

io posso fare al massimo quello che dice: "eccellente lavoro" "bravi" "grandissimo" "che ideona" "caxxo, raga, tutto rego, figo, stratosferico !" (a seconda del tono che preferite  :Wink: )... ché non sono in grado di fare altro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io posso fare al massimo quello che dice: "eccellente lavoro" "bravi" "grandissimo" "che ideona" "caxxo, raga, tutto rego, figo, stratosferico !" (a seconda del tono che preferite )... ché non sono in grado di fare altro 
> 
> Coda

 

A me la filosofia piace tantissimo... avevo 9 e non aprivo mai il libro... aahhh bei tempi...

Basta che ci filosofeggi alle spalle  :Wink: 

// edit: alle spalle è ambiguio, facciamo di lato  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me la filosofia piace tantissimo... avevo 9 e non aprivo mai il libro... 
> 
> 

 

hihih si vede che non avevi il prof fabio severo comolo  :Razz: 

cmq anche io sono disposto ad applaudirvi e magari a mettere qualche howto  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ad essere coerenti bisognerebbe usare il formato aperto per i video vettoriali... come si chiama... ??

----------

## mouser

Ottima cosa.... per un n00b, sicuramente avere un impatto grafico su cio' che si deve fare e' ottimo. L'unico accorgimento e' che in un eventuale sito che permette di leggere la documentazione e/o di guardare il video bisogna cercare di dare piu' enfasi alla documentazione piuttosto che ecclamare il video. Tutto questo IMHO.

Un'altra cosa sempre IMHO:

Bisogna, se si inizia a produrre questo tipo di documentazione, stare molto piu' attenti a tutto quello che si propone all'user.

Per esempio (e solo per esempio, probabilmente =DvD= ha fatto quel videotutorial solo per mostrare cosa si puo' fare... non avermene) nel video di compilazione del kernel, ci sono delle cose che fare vedere ad un n00b non vanno bene, come per esempio il non copiare in boot il System.map ed il .config, oppure il modificare la voce di grub.conf, e non aggiungere un'altra voce.

Questo non per dire che =DvD= ha sbagliato, ma che bisogna stare MOOOOLTO piu' attenti, perche' quello che si scrive in 2 righe, magari necessita di 1 filmato a parte per essere mostrato.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: Last edited by mouser on Thu Jan 06, 2005 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

verissimo... aggiungo che imho (ma penso che ci abbiate già pensato) la documentazione "cartacea" vada messa comunque sul sito per i browsers tipo links  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Chiarisco: quello non è un how-to compile kernel, ma una demo di cosa si puo fare, nella quale invece che cose senza senso ho, diciamo, improvvistato una compilazione del kernel!

Per quanto riguarda la documentazione scritta: Sono il primo a consigliarla a tutti, ma mi rendo anche conto che per un noob vedere che 5 pagine di doc corrispondono a dei passaggi tutto sommati umani puo essere un aiuto notevole.

Ripeto: deve essere da affiancare alla doc tradizionale, non da sostituire!

----------

## iDreamer

io qui ho quasi finito...

----------

## =DvD=

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> io qui ho quasi finito...

 

Ti ho mandato un pm ma non mi hai risposto:

Accendi un im qualsiasi: jabber msn icq ... e contattami!!! =P

----------

## iDreamer

fatto..

http://avolio.altervista.org/gentoo/

per i colori volevo solo dire che sono leggermente daltonico e quindi magari fanno schifo ma tutto è fatto con i fogli di stile per bene e quindi facilmente modificabili...

consigli? migliore?

ciao ciao

iDreamer

p.s. i bordi rotondi del contenitore centrale li vedono solo quelli che usano mozilla o firefox alla faccia di chi usa ie...

----------

## =DvD=

Se sei daltonico sei scusato  :Wink: 

Effettivamente il verdolino del contenitore smussato è un pugno in un occhio, ma per il resto ottimo & complimenti! (e grazie, vediamo se riusciamo a mettere su un qualcosina anche se piccolo e limitato)

----------

## mouser

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Chiarisco: quello non è un how-to compile kernel, ma una demo di cosa si puo fare, nella quale invece che cose senza senso ho, diciamo, improvvistato una compilazione del kernel!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la documentazione scritta: Sono il primo a consigliarla a tutti, ma mi rendo anche conto che per un noob vedere che 5 pagine di doc corrispondono a dei passaggi tutto sommati umani puo essere un aiuto notevole.
> 
> Ripeto: deve essere da affiancare alla doc tradizionale, non da sostituire!

 

Non volevo dire assolutamente che il tuo demo e' fatto male, ne che e' inutile. Sono il primo che se dalla pratica impara piu' che dalla teoria, e sono il primo che se posso vedere e non leggere come si fa una cosa e' piu' invogliato a farlo. Gentoo mi sta cambiando, e sono felice di questo.

Sono sicuro che se un n00b guarda i filmati e non legge la documentazione e' poco bene, ma so che se grazie ai filmati riesci ad installare gentoo (per fare un ex.), so anche che dopo iniziera' ad imparare a leggere la documentazione.

Preciso, =DvD=, che quello che volevo fare con il mio post sopra non era criticare la tua demo (poiche' immaginavo fosse una demo), ma era aiutare tutti a rendersi conto che se bisogna fare vedere una cosa, bisogna stare molto piu' attenti a quello che si fa vedere, poiche' i n00b seguiranno tutto esattamente come glielo si propone.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

@ mouser: Verissimo =D   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Mi serve qualcosa per eliminare i tempi morti nelle animazioni swf.

----------

## cloc3

Mi piace. Se avete la pazienza di darmi qualche dritta per snubbiarmi dal punto di vista pratico, con le animazioni grafiche e gli scriptini, potrei collaborare. 

Fatemi sapere se avete qualcosa di preciso da chiedermi.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao!

Mi unisco a coda nel ruolo di supporter morale, visto che è il campo dove per ora ho maggiore esperienza   :Laughing: 

Volevo fare i complimenti per l'idea, e dire che per me una cosa carina sarebbe creare una specie di CD multimediale introduttivo a Gentoo, usando il manuale come falsa riga ed integrandolo con questi filmatini quando c'è da digitare qualche comando.

Il tutto magari sponsorizzato dai Gechi e da mostrare ai vari raduni con orgoglio   :Very Happy: 

L'impatto psicologico della shell per uno nuovo può essere fatale, ma quando si vede che con pochi comandini tiri su una Gentoo-Box o ricompili il kernel la gente si innamora! (è quanto capitato a me: mai compilato il kernel prima, dopo 2 giorni di gentoo l'avevo già fatto una dozzina di volte, e con piacere di farlo!!!)

@=DvD=

Ovviamente complimenti a =DvD=! (PS: le tue 3 righe per il logo Gentoo in bash non mi fungono...  :Crying or Very sad:  )

@iDreamer

Ho visto il sito ed è un po' sfasato, le animazioni sforano... Credo che comunque sia solo una prova fatta velocemente! Bello però, non pensavo che si potessero fare filmatini flash su linux senza Macromedia Flash!

Obviously my 2 centz   :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

avevo già inividuato quel problema ed è più grave della semplice fuoriuscita..

le dimenisioni della flashata devono essere impostate nel html e cambiano da animazioni a animazione, come settiamo quelle esatte in modo dinamico...?

una soluzione potrebbe di decire uno standard nelle dimensione dei filmanti oppure metterle in un apposito rigo nel file che contengono i commenti...

voi avete qualche idea?

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Mah, io per fare in modo che il contenitore si adatti al contenuto utilizzo le tabelle con dimensioni in percentuale, ma credo che tu non le utilizzi, in favore dei CSS come suggerisce il W3C...

Purtroppo l'utilizzo dei CSS per l'impaginazione è un argomento che non ho ancora approfondito, speriamo che presto riesca!   :Wink: 

EDIT: le dimensioni del flash dinamiche... Boh, credo sarebbe meglio proporre ed adottare uno standard per le dimensioni!

----------

## =DvD=

Io propongo invece di non porci vincoli per la grafica: facciamo le cose semplici, snelle e funzionali.

A me piace anche un sito tutto nero, senza grafica, ma che funzioni e sia semplice da leggere / mantere, piuttosto che iniziare a dire: i filmati devono avere questa dimensione perchè [ragioni grafiche me metto in secondo piano].

Tutto in my humble ovviamente.

----------

## Dhaki

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io propongo invece di non porci vincoli per la grafica: facciamo le cose semplici, snelle e funzionali.
> 
> A me piace anche un sito tutto nero, senza grafica, ma che funzioni e sia semplice da leggere / mantere, piuttosto che iniziare a dire: i filmati devono avere questa dimensione perchè [ragioni grafiche me metto in secondo piano].
> 
> Tutto in my humble ovviamente.

 

Quoto, la funzionalità dovrebbe avere la precedenza, e anche se la grafica non é il massimo... in fondo é un sito di raccolta howto.

----------

## iDreamer

allora un buona guida per il layout grafico la puoi trovare su ww.html.it

per quando riguarda la fuori uscita dalla cose li Ã¨ facilissimo risolverlo basta dire che la dimensione minima deve essere almeno quando la larghezza della flashata..

per quando riguarda le dimensioni della flashata non centrano niente con la grafica del sito..

se voi prendente un qualsiesi filmato flash e cambiate nel file html le divensioni lui essendo grafica vettoriale si automaticamente ridimensiona...

naturalmente se si esce dalle proporzioni si puÃ² vedere schiacchiato o allungato.

Per risolvere questo problema qui NON QUELLO CHE ESCE DALLA SCHERMATA si puÃ² ho decidere una dimensione fissa ma l'avete giustamente esclusa o molto piÃ¹ semplicemente aggiungere nella prima riga del commento le dimensioni che deve avere la flashata collegata a quel commento...

sembra complicato ma Ã¨ semplice...

infatti l'aggiunta di una nuovo how-to funziona cosÃ¬.

Nella cartella di nome "file" si crea una nuova cartela. Ogni nuova cartella rappresenta un how-to.

All'interno di ogni nuova cartella ci sarÃ  sicuramente un file info.txt che contiene il titolo e la descrizione del how-to. 

Sempre nella stessa cartella ci saranno tutte le flashate con nomi numeri progressivi 1.swf 2.swf e i rispettivi commenti nei file 1.txt 2.txt.

Ora dico di aggiugere le dimensioni nel primo rigo dei file 1.txt *.txt

capite? 

so di essere complicato e di non sapermi esprimere perÃ² ce la metto tutta

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In primo luogo credo sia ideale definire le regole del gioco:

- struttura

- quali video mettere su [eviterei di mettere i video i loop infinito]

Tanto con i CSS e PHP, una volta che la struttura è su, si fa vermanete presto a cambiare [anche se il layout minimale mi ha sempre attirato più che altre paciugate grafiche]

Un'altra idea carina potrebbe esser quella di indicare sempre un riferimento all'handbook o all'howto cui ci si sta riferendo ed inserire all'inizio un warning del tipo: "Hai già letto l'HowTo a riguardo, VERO?" [immaginatevi quanti utenti riuscirebbe a completare l'installazione di gentoo con uno o più video  :Shocked:  ]

Cmq se siamo abbastanza bravi, i ns. video potrebbero diventare tranquillamente il pezzo forte dell'handbook. Già vedo i ragazzi del team di documentazione INCENSARE il lavoro svolto dai Gechi... Ok ok... iniziamo a partire, la gloria arriverà poi...

Magari si potrebbe fare un form che pevia autenticazione, permetto l'upload di un file con le specifiche che ci sono più comode [chessò un file tar.gz contenente i filmati e un file di testo che per ogni file swf raccolga titolo e commento, con la possibilità di inserire links]

Inoltre io credo che tenere una dimensione standard del video sarebbe utile [non per le pag html, lo so bene che le puoi modificare quanto vuoi  :Wink:  ] ma proprio per permettere anche ad altri di collaborare al progetto in futuro [quando saremo linkato dalla GWN e TUTTA la comunità si metterà a fare filmati howto] in maniera semplice in modod tale da non rischiare di trovarci con video da dover far riupploadare. One size fit all  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Per togliere il loop sono d'accordissimo, avevo intenzione anche io.

Per la dimensione dei flash: *DEVONO* essere della dimensione originale, non importa se è vettoriale, se le resiziamo si vede male e sporca (colpa/merito di vnc2swf =D

----------

## mouser

Mi piace come si sta "compilando" questa idea.... ad ogni post e' sempre piu' ottimizzata  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque..... direi, prima di tutto, una volta definito lo standard, di proporre a =DvD= di fare un howto sugli howto.... insomma, come configurare i softwarini vari per diventare un videohowto-maker.

Qualcosina potrei fare anchio, dal basso della mia n00baggine.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Se vogliamo fare qualcosa che funziona serve organizzazione, per come la vedo io, quindi uno che decide (con giudizio) e tanti che fanno e propongono, altrimenti finisce che si va nel caos...

Sempre per la mia umile opinione =D

----------

## =DvD=

Cominciamo cosi:

-Grafica a parte, se ne riparlerà.

-Creiamo un demo di gentoo.

Uno o più filmati dove si vedono le potenzialità e la semplicità di portage.

Sotto con le idee di cosa fare in questo o in questi filmati =D

Qualcosa del tipo: 

cosa fa un utente di gentoo per:

(*) agiornare il  sistema

[*] installare un pacchetto x86

[*] installare un pacchetto ~x86

[*] giocare con gli script init

[*] gestire delle use per compilare per esempio links senza la use X

[*] disinstallare con l'ausilio di unclepine

continuate voi =DLast edited by =DvD= on Fri Jan 07, 2005 4:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hardskinone

Idea molto bella davvero. 

In aggiunta al suggerimento di .:deadhead:. propongo anche di mettere una specie di "sommario" dei comandi usati nel corso dell'howto che linkano alle pagine di manuale disponibili online.

Che ne pensate?

----------

## =DvD=

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Idea molto bella davvero. 
> 
> In aggiunta al suggerimento di .:deadhead:. propongo anche di mettere una specie di "sommario" dei comandi usati nel corso dell'howto che linkano alle pagine di manuale disponibili online.
> 
> Che ne pensate?

 

Ottimo e annotato

----------

## =DvD=

Per la dimensione dei video:

Io direi un 800x300 per la shell e 800x600 per cose grafiche...

Se pensate sia il caso si puo ridurre tipo

750x300 e 750x550 per fare le pagine visibili anche a una risoluzione di 800x600 (che anche se sta morendo, penso sia bene supportarla)

----------

## mouser

La butto li.....

E se ci si organizzasse e si facesse un bel "video-handbook"???

In varie pagine si inseriscono parti copiate dell'handbook ed i relativi video! 

Magari e' prematuro parlare di questo, ma io emergo..... se poi il sistema e' ok, se no pazienza

----------

## gutter

Mi intrometto nella discussione  :Wink: 

Per la risoluzione pensavo ad un max di 640x480 (quindi in 4:3) per la console magari sarebbe preferibile un formato 16:9 per evitare spazi morti.

----------

## =DvD=

640x480 non se ne parli. Troppo piccolo.

Guarda questo: www.ingennieri.it/gentoo/prova2.html questo è 800x600... di meno sarebbe troppo restrittivo.... forse  :Wink: 

Si puo provare

----------

## hardskinone

quoto =DvD= per la dimensione. Un formato 16:9 negli howto in console sarebbe preferibile per evitare gli odiosi ritorni a capo che interrompono output o righe di comando troppo lunghe.

----------

## nomadsoul

anche secondo me "per iniziare" si potrebbe dare un supporto video all'handbook.

comunque ottima idea DvD

(cosa non si fa pur di non studiare reti logiche ^_^ )

per quanto riguarda i "tempi morti" nei filmati mi sa che' l'unica e' usare tipo swfdecompiler e togliere i frame inutili...

----------

## =DvD=

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> anche secondo me "per iniziare" si potrebbe dare un supporto video all'handbook.
> 
> comunque ottima idea DvD
> 
> (cosa non si fa pur di non studiare reti logiche ^_^ )
> ...

 

Oggi ho studiato dalle 9:00 e ho fatto un terzo di libro =P Nelle pause postavo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io credo che fare video di tutto l'handbook per ora sia troppo.  :Wink:  E' bello vedere che c'è entusiasmo e voglia di fare, ma concordo con DvD, senza organizzazione non si va da nessuna parte ed anzi si rischia di sprecare tanto. Un po' come in certi progetti OS...

Io intravedo 2 obiettivi primari:

(*) Howto dell'accrocchietto per permettere a quante più persone possibile di creare filmati [Coda, lo potresti fare tu, visto che l'hai già usato con successo?]

(*) Iniziare a fare qualche piccolo video [magari da shell], (tenendo bene a mente che se 800x300 per la shell e 800x600 in caso di grafica)

Estendo un attimo la lista suggerita da DvD:

(*) aggiornare il sistema [emerge sync+emerge -upDv world]

(*) aggiornare il sistema [emerge esearch,emerge esync]

(*) installare un pacchetto x86

(*) installare un pacchetto ~x86

(*) gestire delle use per compilare per esempio links senza la use X

(*) etc-update di un pacchetto [prima versione liscia, poi versione con diff colorato o altro]

(*) giocare con gli script init

(*) disinstallare [emerge -Cp nomepacchetto]

(*) disinstallare con l'ausilio di unclepine

Visto che il progetto l'ha proposto DvD credo sia giusto che abbia lui in mano le redini, a meno che non voglia cedere il posto  :Smile:  ...

Per quanto riguarda il sito... iDreamer credi che quel che ho proposto io sia fattibile, cioè dato un tar.gz con certe caratteristiche, lui in automatico lo prende ed estende il sito come avevo ipotizzato nel mio precedente post?

Wow se collaboriamo ha proprio l'aria di venir fuori una roba molto spettacolare! Complimenti a DvD e iDreamer per quel che han fatto fin'ora e a tutti gli altri che hanno volgia di collaborare, a vario titolo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> se voi prendente un qualsiesi filmato flash e cambiate nel file html le divensioni lui essendo grafica vettoriale si automaticamente ridimensiona...
> 
> naturalmente se si esce dalle proporzioni si puÃ² vedere schiacchiato o allungato.

 

uhmm... purtroppo questo pone un problema:

 *Quote:*   

> Important Notice
> 
>     * Generated SWF files need to be played in the exactly same size as it is recorded. This can be done by embedding the SWF file in HTML, specifying its exact width and height. Generally, you can see these values when vnc2swf starts recording. You can record these values and write an appropriate HTML file.
> 
> Remember that if you don't specify the exact movie size, it leaves garbages on a screen. 

 

in pratica lascia la scia del mouse, e sgrana tutte le lettere digitate, oltre al mettergli in coda una pipe... orribile a vedersi.  Credo sia davvero il caso che si decida uno standard per le dimensioni: cosi' si evitano pagine con lo scorrimento orizzontale

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io credo che fare video di tutto l'handbook per ora sia troppo.  E' bello vedere che c'è entusiasmo e voglia di fare, ma concordo con DvD, senza organizzazione non si va da nessuna parte ed anzi si rischia di sprecare tanto. Un po' come in certi progetti OS...
> 
> Io intravedo 2 obiettivi primari:
> 
> (*) Howto dell'accrocchietto per permettere a quante più persone possibile di creare filmati [Coda, lo potresti fare tu, visto che l'hai già usato con successo?]

 

oddio, per vnc2swf non é che ci sia molto da HowTo-are:

- lanci vncserver sulla macchina dove esegui l'howto, specificando le dimesioni

- da un altra macchina (ma anche dalla stessa) dai:

# vnc2swf -startrecording howto.swf host:display

e il gioco é fatto  :Wink: 

piu' che altro servirebbe il famoso script per l'impaginazione, che sia locale o su un webserver

Coda

----------

## iDreamer

allora per le dimensioni risolto...

per l'idea del tar io ho un idea migliore o meglio più semplice..

*login

*form dove si inserisce il commenti e le dimensioni del filmato

  +upload filmato

così non c'è bisogno dello script. uno crea il filmato è lo mette online...

che ne pensate?

----------

## =DvD=

Sono sotto esame quindi non proprio liberissimo.

L'how to dei filmati ho provato ieri a farlo, ma pare che 2 vnc2swf innestati non ne vogliano sapere di andare... (dovrei provare con 2 pc...).

Per quanto riguarda la nomina di redinista:  a me sta bene, solo non ho molto tempo _ora_  :Wink: 

Penso la cosa principale sia tirare su un forum esterno dove arruolare persone e poter discutere anche su più fronti contemporaneamente (sto usando un gergo troppo militare   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:  =D )

Per il forum esterno proponete, se voltere ne metto su uno su www.ingennieri.it

Ora devo uscire e tornerò tra un 2/3 ore...

Grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Non se ne fa più nulla?  :Wink: 

Io ho avuto un mezzo anno abbondante di "buio", ma ora ci risono...

----------

## 102376

secondo me non serve a nulla 

se al posto di ste animazioni,mi sembra la stessa cosa e oltretutto + veloce :

un bel code

scrivi sulla shell:

```
su -
```

inserisci la password,

segui le istruzioni e LEGGI!!!

bho poi sono solo mie opinioni, mi sa tanto da lavoro sprecato 

la guida gentoo mi sembra la + ben fatta, basta e avanza.... 

NON PRENDERLA A MALE E SOLO LA MIA OPINIONE

----------

## =DvD=

beh fin che si va di shell son d'accordo...

E' con le cose grafiche che torna comodo (tipo far vedere un wm senza emergerlo...)

----------

## 102376

ci sono tanti screenshoot sui wm, io guardo quelli mi informo e poi emergo

----------

## croot

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> beh fin che si va di shell son d'accordo...
> 
> E' con le cose grafiche che torna comodo (tipo far vedere un wm senza emergerlo...)

 

sono assolutamente daccordo, in genere leggere la documentazione su applicazioni grafiche è molto piu' palloso e molto meno funzionale 

Ad esempio sul sito di wxglade c'è un tutorial fatto in flash per imparare velocemente a creare gui.. e l'ho trovato molto utile.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io non sono daccordo: mi è capitato di vedere alcuni video di alcune sessioni di war driving e ti posso assicurare che screenshot non avebbero reso altrettanto bene. IMHO credo che il punto chiave sia quello di scegliere con accortezza cosa "filmare".

Non ho voja di rileggere tutto il 3d, ma se non è già stato detto, c'è leonida [utente mac && gentoo] che porta avanti un progetto sul suo sito http://www.freesmug.org/Video/ che è molto vicino a ciò che si vorrebbe realizzare.

----------

## comio

 *croot wrote:*   

> sono assolutamente daccordo

 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io non sono daccordo...

 

D'accordo  :Wink: 

comunque interessante come thread  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ci sono tanti screenshoot sui wm, io guardo quelli mi informo e poi emergo

 

Nel caso dei WM/DE credo che un video valga molto di più, dal momento che permette anche di fornire informazioni "dinamiche" cosa che un semplice screenshot non potrebbe darti.

----------

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

so che esistono numerosi programmi.. per fare delle fotografie del desktop e salvarle con compressione jpg...png..

ma che creino dei video? 

volevo fare delle piccole guide grafiche sull uso degli strumenti piu comuni.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-275402-highlight-vnc2swf.html

----------

## cagnaluia

forte, grazie.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da cagnaluia con quello proposto da ProT-0-TypE

----------

